# Introducing:Tru



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Picked up our new baby today, he slept most of the way home, was introduced to his actual half brother, Tripp and our old man dog, Raider. All went well. His name is Four Lakes True Dat, call name Tru. So far so good. In the picture below Raider seems to be thinking, oh no, not again and Tripp is thinking, what do you mean I'm not the baby anymore.


----------



## Aurigak (Jul 2, 2018)

Your Golden Family is beautiful! 
Tru must be about Mel’s age- she was born on 12 May so 8 weeks today. 
He is lucky to have two siblings to show him the ropes!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! He's adorable and I love his name  I've been following that litter on FB and here. So cute.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh another cutie patootie ?. Welcome home Tru! I have such puppy envy right now. Enjoy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love it! Love his name, too.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I love that photo! Welcome home Tru.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Horray for sleeping all the way home! And look at that big smile. I think he knows he has landed in a great home


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is a happy family picture. Congratulations on getting that little cute Tru. The forum has been a sad place lately and we need lots of happy puppy pictures.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome home Tru! What a cute picture


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

my4goldens said:


> Picked up our new baby today, he slept most of the way home, was introduced to his actual half brother, Tripp and our old man dog, Raider. All went well. His name is Four Lakes True Dat, call name Tru. So far so good. In the picture below Raider seems to be thinking, oh no, not again and Tripp is thinking, what do you mean I'm not the baby anymore.




Congrats!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tru is adorable..........Congratulations!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love the photo..welcome home Tru..you look like a welcome addition to a very loving family. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

first night went well. Only had to go out once. Tripp is fascinated with him. I think he thinks we got him this very awesome toy to play with. All play of course is closely supervised, so far everything all good.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

guarding his new baby.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

my4goldens said:


> first night went well. Only had to go out once. Tripp is fascinated with him. I think he thinks we got him this very awesome toy to play with. All play of course is closely supervised, so far everything all good.




Great!! Took My new girl out of crate ev hour (when she consistently loudly whimpered)and 1/2- she did pee ev time and pooped once-all outside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, I've also been following this litter and I right in thinking he is the lovely light boy of this gorgeous litter!.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pup! He is very sweet and it sounds like things are off to a great start.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I think both boys look so happy to have him! And he sure knows how lucky he is to be there!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like the start of a wonderful pup relationship! They'll be a tag team of trouble as Tru grows..or a trio I should say. I love the guard picture.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!! I get to follow one of my grandpuppies!!! Can’t wait to watch him grow! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

The picture of the three together is so ridiculously cute! 

Best wishes for smooth sailing as Tru settles in.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and Tru. Tripp thinks we brought him home the most awesome play thing ever.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

my4goldens said:


> Tripp and Tru. Tripp thinks we brought him home the most awesome play thing ever.


You mean you didn't??? . They are a handsome pair...such a difference in size (for now anyhow).


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru, day three. First night he only woke up once to go out, second night, he slept all night. Last night he woke up once. First two nights he fussed for a bit in his crate so I moved it next to my bed, and stuck my fingers in it to comfort him. Last night he went right to sleep. He is a dear puppy. When we brought Tripp home he hated his crate at first, howled like a banshee. Tru doesn't do that, and Tru doesn't seem to have Tripp's fascination with chewing on sticks outside, at least not yet, which drove me nuts at first trying to pry them out of his mouth. Tru has his first appointment this morning with my vet. I am sure they will love him as much as we do already. Tripp is fascinated with Tru, is sharing toys, playing, trying his very best to be gentle. They are going to be the best of friends. 
Raider is kind of oblivious to the puppy, but he turns 14 in December and spends most of his days sleeping. Tru actually reminds me a lot of Raider as a puppy, same coloring, same body type. When I see them side by side I get a little teary eyed, my dear sweet Raider, the bestest dog in the world, I am reminded when I look at him that each day is a precious gift, and the little fella, just starting out, everything is new and exciting. And then I think of our Tugg, and I cry a little more, we miss him still so much, his life was far too short, and the hole he left in our world is huge. Just as the holes all our previous goldens who have left us were huge too. We miss them all, they all were wonderful, dear, beautiful dogs who filled our lives with joy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like everything is going really well . I always find that my new dogs/pups always have a little bit of my older and bridge angels in them. I'm betting that Raider is happy that Tripp has a new little friend to play with and keep him amused. I'm so glad that your Raider is almost 14 .... so many of us have lost our fur babies at a much younger age; I know you're savoring every day and I bet he is too. I hope the vet appointment goes well and hopefully the techs won't try to keep Tru as mascot of the day!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't begin to tell you how much I love seeing this thread and the updates and photos. I hope you will continue. Your emotions over Raider and the new guy are making my eyes burn. I can only imagine how poignant this chapter must be. 

This is so much fun to see a 4Lakes/Parker puppy, thank you for sharing


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Gorgeous pup. Congratulations. You have a beautiful trio.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Tru is adorable!! Glad all are getting along so well:grin2:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a cutie!
I love his name. 
The adventure begins.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats on your newest Tru.....what a bunch of cuties you have there!!!!!!


----------



## yrojas11 (Jul 10, 2018)

What a gorgeous family. Tru is just the cutest!  Welcome home Tru!


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh, what a handsome boy! Congrats! I love his name!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Tru is going to be a water dog. And Tripp liked the baby pool too.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So adorable, I'm not sure why I didn't comment sooner on your introduction of Tru! He's beautiful!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru is doing well. No potty accidents, not because he is potty trained yet but because I am quick to take him out when I think he has to go. He sleeps at night from around 9 till 4:30 or so, potty break, back to bed for a while. He eats well, and is growing like a weed. Getting along well with Raider and Tripp, is learning when Tripp gets the zoomies, and yes, at almost two, he still does, it's best if Tru comes to me. Tripp plays very well with him, but sometimes the excitement of a new brother overcomes him. Tru loves Raider, I do only allow very limited play time, Raider is 13 1/2, doesn't see or hear very well, and is becoming rather frail. He has earned the right to not have an obnoxious puppy tearing into him, but is too polite to tell him off. We have short obedience lessons every day. he is very smart and very biddable. I think today I am going to introduce nosework to him, basically just throwing yummy treats in a box. Picture attached is from early morning potty break. He decided it was a good idea to play tug of war with my robe.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I chuckled out loud at that picture. Brings back memories from when Duke was a puppy lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

up early. play session. i'm tired, i hope they are too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The perfect energy burner: a playmate  These two are going to be such pals.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like he is doing awesome. I miss the puppy days so much. Love hearing your updates.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru is doing great, eats well, sleeps well and plays hard.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

And super cute  He has grown a lot in two weeks.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> And super cute  He has grown a lot in two weeks.


He goes in this morning for a checkup, will be interesting to see how much he weighs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

vet check went good, 18 pounds, got wormed and his second set of shots. All the dogs went, Tripp's ears are acting up, and Raider is starting a series of cold laser treatments. A bit of chaos hauling all three dogs in, but husband went along to help. I need a nap.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my boys today


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> my boys today




That is an awesome picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love Tru laying practically on top of Tripp - and Tripp looking so happy about it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, love seeing how bonded they all are.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Adorable picture!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

true brothers


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Too, too sweet. I was totally in love with the first one - love Tripp's happy face. And then I saw the second! Tru is like the little brother who just wants to be like his big bro, who he idolizes.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

my4goldens said:


> true brothers


I love Tru's expression here. "Just hanging with the big dogs."


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww....what sweet boys!!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

early morning sweetness before the daily chaos begins


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He is so good looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my little angel this afternoon


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I call this one the 3 dog snuggle. Tru has so easily fit into our life, he's been here 4 weeks yesterday.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru, 12 weeks old, Raider, almost 14 years young


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

my4goldens said:


> Tru, 12 weeks old, Raider, almost 14 years young




This picture is a keeper! Just melts the heart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They are so sweet together. It's great that they all get along. Tru is so shiny and healthy he looks almost like he glows in the 8-2-18 picture. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, that one needs a frame. Total keeper. So great how well Tru has been welcomed into your fam.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

it will be 5 weeks tomorrow since we've had Tru. He is eating great, growing like a weed. Training is coming along. Only a handful of potty accidents and none in over a week. He sleeps usually from 9 at night till 5:30 in the morning. His tail feathers are starting to come in and he is starting to lose some of his puppy fur. We start A.K.C. Star puppy class Aug 27, and nosework classes Aug 22. He is a lot of fun, don't want to jinx it but he seems to be a pretty mellow puppy. Now watch, he will become a terror. We love him to pieces.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just catching up on photos, the one of Tru and Raider lying nose to nose is really special. I love hearing that Tru is fitting in so well, sounds like he comes from good genes and is benefiting from your puppy raising skills. What a great combo  So glad you're keeping this thread going. We need more photos before he grows more


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love seeing all the photos of Tru  You can tell he much he like being with Tripp and Raider. I especially like the photos of him practically laying on top of Tripp, like he can’t get close enough. And the nose to nose photo of Tru and Raider is definitely a keeper. I’m so glad that things are working out well with Tru.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I had to catch up on some postings! Love reading about Tru's development and seeing how tightly bonded the dogs are. Thanks for sharing and making me smile!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We had class today, had several weekends off because of building rentals. Tripp did great in his agility class, and good in his Nosework Class. And baby Tru was introduced to Nosework and agility. They both were very good boys today. Now its time for naps, all the dogs and me too.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru is getting to be a big boy


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

three month checkup, 25 pounds. same weight as his brother Tripp was at the same age. Doing great.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

after the daily chaos of a little puppy, a puppy like almost 2 year old and a very old senior, this makes it all worth while.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Makes my heart melt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

squirrel or bird or leaves falling or anything that moves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> after the daily chaos of a little puppy, a puppy like almost 2 year old and a very old senior, this makes it all worth while.



Awww....what a great picture of your three amigos. 

The one above is great too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

One of my favourite things (among the millions) about Four Lakes dogs is how much they love snuggling and being in contact with the people and dogs they love. Such a sweet photo.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He's been with us six weeks today. He is a delight. And happily seems to be a gear or two lower than his brother Tripp. They complement each other beautifully. Tripp was affected so much by our Tugg suddenly dying in March. He had no one to burn off his endless energy with. Raider is too old and frail, Tugg did a great job running around the backyard with Tripp and they both thrived. Now Tripp and Tru are the ones running burning off their energy, Tripp is really good about being careful with his little brother and it is fun to watch them play. He starts formal nosework training next week and AKC Star puppy the week after. He is a fun social puppy and we are enjoying watching him grow.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We did a little baby nosework training this morning. Then cleaned out the car, found what I used to teach Tripp how to do pivots. Thought what the heck, too hot to do much else outside with Tru so tossed it on the floor, brought out the clicker and five minutes later he was putting his front feet on the pan when I told him to touch. pretty clever puppy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

my three loves.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> We did a little baby nosework training this morning. Then cleaned out the car, found what I used to teach Tripp how to do pivots. Thought what the heck, too hot to do much else outside with Tru so tossed it on the floor, brought out the clicker and five minutes later he was putting his front feet on the pan when I told him to touch. pretty clever puppy.



Smartie pants! Clickers can be SO fun, eh? I hadn't used mine since puppy training 5 years ago, but I need to shape an acknowledgment of an item in tracking, so I pulled it out a couple of weeks ago. It is so cool how quickly you can take them from just looking at something to, in your case, having him stand on it, and in Shala's, having her touch it with her nose and lie down. Such a cool thing.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

14 weeks old today. He is all ears, legs and tail. Tail feathers starting to come in. Potty training good. He walks pretty well on a leash. Not a particularly bitey puppy. I think Tripp helps with that, he wears him out. I do have some photo albums he likes to chew on, and once in a while he will walk by the coffee table and nibble a little. Yesterday at Tripp's agility class Tru did a little tunnel work, he blasts thru them straight, but on a curved one he was a little hesitant. We start his nosework class Wednesday night. He seems to have a very good nose. Oh, found a dead baby bird in the yard yesterday, was rolling around on it before I could pick it up. He is a joyful delightful puppy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru and Tripp this morning


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He has landed in a great family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtchristinad (Jul 29, 2018)

So sweet....congratulations


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

sometimes the cuteness just overwhelms me


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love how your crew has accepted him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Aww... they really are so sweet. I love the different ages. I think Tru looks a lot like Raider- they both have the same big smile.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru had his first official nosework class tonight. I think he's a natural. He is going to be a lot of fun, and might give his older brother, Tripp a run for his money.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

tried to post a video, better re read the directions


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru today. Being a good boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tru is a good looking boy, great picture of all three of your boys.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love seeing your pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru is 16 weeks old today. So far he's been an easy puppy, I am waiting for the other shoe to drop. He is not nearly as bitey as some puppies I have had, I think having his older brothers to chew on, especially Tripp has helped that. I don't want to say he is house trained yet, but I can count on one hand the accidents he has had in the house, and none in at least 4 weeks. So we are well on our way. We started our AKC Star puppy class and our Nosework class. He has slept all night since probably the second week, I wish he would sleep a little past 6 in the morning, but that will come. He walks fairly well on a leash, is gaining weight and growing like a weed. Tomorrow will get his rabies shot, will be interesting to see how much he weighs. We usually have one time of the day that the zoomies hit, which like his brother, Tripp, who still has them at almost two is in the evening. I hope my furniture can withhold a large puppy and a small puppy tearing around at break neck speed in my family room. Tru plays hard with Tripp, but around my rather frail almost 14 year old Raider, is gentle, cozies up to him, nuzzles him, and seems to sense he needs to comfort him. It's heart warming but sometimes heart breaking, to see one just beginning his life and one getting close to the end of his share such a bond.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there must be something in that Four Lakes blood that makes them less bitey. Shala was not very bitey, either. I spent several weeks expecting it to change and it never really did! She was very kissy, which was sweet. :smile2:
Tru continues to sound like he was the absolute perfect addition to your family.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww, they are all so beautiful!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I love seeing the photos of Tru cuddled up close to Raider. SO sweet. And how nice too that Tripp and Tru can race around and play. Love all your photo of the dogs. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

this morning, then on to vets for four month checkup, weighed 33 pounds, all good. final immunizations.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

third nosework class last night. He is a natural. Of course he is only searching for bits of cheese, no pairing with odors until probably next session but he is learning the game with joy. and it's a hoot to see him pawing thru boxes piled up on each other to get to the bottom one with the goodies.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

my4goldens said:


> this morning, then on to vets for four month checkup, weighed 33 pounds, all good. final immunizations.


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the ears to big for the head stage!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It appears I have a golden that is ball obsessed. He loves them, I bought a chuck it for him to try and tire him out, he retrieves ball after ball after ball, brings them to hand so I can throw another. And in the house has several squeaky ones he just loves. Good job, Tru.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp and Tru had their Nosework classes tonight. Both boys did great. Tru is catching on quick, loves the game, is enthusiastic and fearless. Tripp rocked it. And our instructor gave us a great compliment, told us we are ready for a NACSW NW 1. She is at the elite level, actually competed in a Summit trial last weekend and I think came in third, and is a tough but fair instructor so a compliment from her means a lot. We had fun and I am so proud of my doggies.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru and Tripp yesterday. They are conspiring to prove to me they are just the the cutest brothers ever. When in actuality they are often very naughty pups. They wait till I leave the room, then grab stuff they know they aren't supposed to chew and shred it. And when I return, pretend that they weren't naughty and try to blame it on poor Raider.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe them ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's too much cuteness.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such beautiful boys. Hard to believe they are anything but perfect.


----------



## Agolden4me (Dec 8, 2018)

I love this thread and all the pictures! I have a soft spot already for your old man, Riley. I have my first golden puppy coming in February. I am terrified and excited.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Not these two good looking boys...... they don't look like they could ever get into any trouble.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Partners in crime  They do know how to look innocent - and cute.


----------

